# Another Marksman!



## ShesHowdew (May 12, 2013)

Hi all. I've been off the site for a while. Didn't realize how much I miss reading the posts here! I am a fan of simple to make simple to use. So inspired by Wll and others I modified my Marksman and a new F16! Can't wait to get out and try them!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome back!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Looks like your mods are going to work pretty good, enjoy your shooting


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

those look like para cord tabs? how do you attach them? I have a one I would like to set up that way.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

fred45 said:


> those look like para cord tabs? how do you attach them? I have a one I would like to set up that way.


Just lash them on with dental floss or similar, and secure the whipping thread with some of your wife's nail polish or a coat of super glue.


----------



## ShesHowdew (May 12, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> fred45 said:
> 
> 
> > those look like para cord tabs? how do you attach them? I have a one I would like to set up that way.
> ...


Exactly how I did it. Strong poly thread and nail polish.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

OK on it tonight!!


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Alright! Cool mod there ShesHowdew. Nice handle wrapping job too. How do they shoot dude?  lb


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

rod frames are still the most economical and best for the money slingshot devised... Marksmans and F16s rule in my humble opinion if shooting is what is important and other things are not. Banding them with flats will likely improve things as well...I do. Bill Hays, a vendor on this forum, has devised some accessories for rod frames of many makes, check out pocketpredator.com. For a hammer grip pack along Marksman's Pack Along folder gets my vote...can be modded for arrows pretty easily and the plastic grip is pretty ergo...I'd never mod it.

Nice paracord work you did, hats off!!! Makes them a bit less bulky and more hip pocketable. You ought to make a few rod frames yourself... Henry in Panama has a tutorial on it... a buck's worth of rod and some bands and pouch and you've made yourself a nice rod frame.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome back I mod f-16's a lot.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------

